# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Moose hunting

## fjrmurph

Went with a friend on Saturday moose hunting. I have a coyote license so I took my .223. I had it strapped on the back of my Yamaha Grizzly , there was about three to four inches of the stock out past the side of the ATV . Yes I got too close to a tree and broke the stock off the rifle. Sunday was a better day , we got a moose. I have a new stock on the way , lesson learned.
image.jpg

----------


## crashdive123

Nice hood ornament on your four wheeler.

----------


## Grizz123

looks like you broke the body off that moose head when you got too close to the tree that broke your stock

----------


## hunter63

Never hunted moose....but have a friend that does.
Hunted a trophy for 20 years, never got close to a wall hanger.
Then one year he was bck with a big moose and had it mounted.

but he was in the hospital ....so when he got out I ask him how the hunt went.....

"Terrible.....hiked 13 miles, fell off a small cliff, hurt my back, broke the stock on my Weatherby..... knocked out 2 teeth....and got a hernia hauling the head hide and meat back....."
"Hunted for 20 years, had a great time, hunting, fishing drinking and BS with the guys at camp fires, and generally having a great out door time....."
Then I got a moose......"

So he ask if I wanted to go along.....I said 'No".

----------


## Rick

ATV, broken stock. So, that moose came in around, what, $950 a pound?

----------


## hunter63

That still isn't bad....first wild turkey was about $1000 buck a pound......
Come to think of it, I never did see any steaks.

----------


## fjrmurph

> ATV, broken stock. So, that moose came in around, what, $950 a pound?


New stock on the way for $140.00 . My friend who had the license is going to give me a few roasts and some steak. Sausage and ground moose on the way. Experience of the two days in the woods , hunting with friends priceless. I picked up a proper gun case today , a better way to carry firearms on the ATV. Don't need to break up any more guns.

----------


## DSJohnson

> I picked up a proper gun case today , a better way to carry firearms on the ATV. Don't need to break up any more guns.


I have been thinking about mounting a post and pintle system on mine....

----------


## hunter63

> New stock on the way for $140.00 . My friend who had the license is going to give me a few roasts and some steak. Sausage and ground moose on the way. Experience of the two days in the woods , hunting with friends priceless. I picked up a proper gun case today , a better way to carry firearms on the ATV. Don't need to break up any more guns.


I hear ya Bud.....Congrats on the success.

----------


## DSJohnson

How much meat do you end up with after you have it field dressed?  I bet it takes an hour just to get it into carrying size chucks.

----------


## fjrmurph

> How much meat do you end up with after you have it field dressed?  I bet it takes an hour just to get it into carrying size chucks.


We didn't weigh it but we figure about 85 lbs per quarter. It was a young animal which should mean for tender meat.
Took three of us about an hour to field dress it then a couple of more hours to get the meat out to the ATV's. Let was about 100 yards off the trail , across a marsh every step we sank about 6" . It was a struggle but it will all be worth when I smell that steak on the barbecue later this evening. I am hoping to get my own tags next year.

----------


## fjrmurph

Picked up this gun boot yesterday , no more busted rifles 
http://www.cabelas.ca/product/3452/kolpin-gun-boot-iv

----------


## clearwateralaskaoutfitter

Congrats on the great success.

----------


## sandra777

Congrats broher

----------


## crashdive123

Oooh.  Spambot from Venezula.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, they are usually easy to spot. Take that broher. Bro's are usually hims. So, brohim. That whole English second language thing trips 'em up. Nice catch.

----------


## crashdive123

That and (I know it went away when I banned it) a profile pic of a hot young thang.

----------

